# What is your love-making style?



## 1057 (Apr 9, 2009)

haha, did you get this poll idea from the latest cosmo mag? they have a few pages in there about this exact same thing. :crazy:


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Regan said:


> haha, did you get this poll idea from the latest cosmo mag? they have a few pages in there about this exact same thing. :crazy:


No, I don't get cosmo. There's not much in it that really pertains to me :/


----------



## 1057 (Apr 9, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> No, I don't get cosmo. There's not much in it that really pertains to me :/


yeah, i'm not entirely sure why i buy cosmo. i don't think there's something in particular that i like about it, and sometimes the articles are really embarrassing to read cause they're so over-the-top. it's strangely amusing though.


anyway -- i chose light and fun.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Awkward. Just plain awkward. lmao. 
I just can't see it playing out any other way, honestly. 
It's kind of sad. xD


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Quick and explosive. Wham bam thank you ma'am.


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

My style is to let her be on top so I don't crush her.

I'm sensitive like that.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Ready for it?

"HOW ABOUT WE GET FUCKED UP AND GO FULL AROUND IN THE TUBE SLIDE AT THE PLAYGROUND MUCH LATER ON TONIGHT, 'EH?!"

Hollaaaaaaaaaaaa who's comin'?


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

Huzzah! Someone else voted dirrrty!


----------



## teflon (Jul 9, 2009)

I've pretty much done away with the need for a sex-life altogether(although Kevinaswell's offer seems quite tempting. lol).
It may just be a phase.


----------



## themuzicman (Jul 13, 2009)

What about partner centered focus?


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## JimmyCodes (May 28, 2009)

*LOL* for the Tenacious D video.

As for me...even though I have never done the deed...I'm sure it would involve me laughing at some point in the middle of the ...ahem...action.Not because of him exactly,but more so due to one of the voices in my head saying something funny about what me and him are doing. So...a cross between awkward and sensual sounds about right.:dry:Wait...but more awkward than sensual.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

JimmyCodes said:


> I'm sure it would involve me laughing at some point in the middle of the


You know yourself well miss Taurus


----------



## s1ng4m3 (Jun 29, 2009)

JimmyCodes said:


> So...a cross between awkward and sensual sounds about right.:dry:Wait...but more awkward than sensual.


Cheers to INTJs and awkward (hypothetical) sex.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

intense definitely. soft....sometimes hard also...i def like some roughness sometimes too. i like to be totally in control or totally out of control. I def like smiles! connection is KEY. I must be connecting with you on another level. I love dirty talk also. I like grabbing hair and being in control sometimes.....i also like to be pleased as well. It is all about teasing also. You can't just jump in...get naked....and get done...without some sort of teasing.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I wish we were allowed to check multiple options. There were no fewer than three choices that applied to me, either simultaneously, or separately according to the situation. I am hoping my next sexual encounter will be sweetly awkward, since all of my current fantasies are about a specific person. I know he kisses clumsily, and when he does, it warms my heart. I love that sooo much! 


*has always secretly wanted an awkward nerd*


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

snail said:


> I wish we were allowed to check multiple options. There were no fewer than three choices that applied to me, either simultaneously, or separately according to the situation. I am hoping my next sexual encounter will be sweetly awkward, since all of my current fantasies are about a specific person. I know he kisses clumsily, and when he does, it warms my heart. I love that sooo much!
> 
> 
> *has always secretly wanted an awkward nerd*


Eh. They're kind of overrated, in my opinion. Being too awkward to really know what they're doing is only endearing for so long. :tongue:


----------



## shygirl (Jul 31, 2009)

It would be interesting to see how each type responded. Mostly so I could see if I am like other INFPs...

Sorry, I am being selfish in not sharing my answer.


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

To a certain degree i am very Chameleon-like due to intuition abilities, and my desire is to please, i like to get into stuff my partner likes. I have a reflective quality also. I can be these, depending on the situation:

Sensual and intense
Slow and sweet
Light and fun
Quick and explosive

Awkward and uncomfortable? - definitely if there is not a connection with a person - but likely won't get to sex stage if there is no comfort level, or kissing isn't good, but i can tell pretty quickly if i have chemistry or not with someone.

Dirrrrrtay (includes rough and fetish-y) - looking for more of this in my life!


----------



## energeticelephant (Apr 26, 2010)

The last awkward sex I had was, thankfully, my first. Haha

Who was the one person who voted "something like shaking hands?" :crazy:


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2010)

Dirrrrtay!


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Lightning said:


> You don't have to have had sex to answer the poll. Just make your best guess :crazy:
> 
> And just for funsies, feel free to chat about your style vs. the style you prefer your partner to have.


 

I choose slow and sensual, but to be honest, I like to mix it up. Depending on my mood that is. I am game for just about anything with someone I trust. That is the key word, 'trust'. I honestly believe that anything two consenting adults choose to do in their relationship, that they both agree on, is healthy and ok .


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

None of them were a perfect description but I liked the use of the word of explosive, how about not so short and very explosive.... or sensual but not too intense, or dirtaay but not too painful?


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I think I would much prefer it rough and wild and whatnot...


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Kevinaswell said:


> Ready for it?
> 
> "HOW ABOUT WE GET FUCKED UP AND GO FULL AROUND IN THE TUBE SLIDE AT THE PLAYGROUND MUCH LATER ON TONIGHT, 'EH?!"
> 
> Hollaaaaaaaaaaaa who's comin'?



LMAO!!!!!! Well I have skinny dipped (among other things) in a public hot pools at 2am. Why not the tube slide too lol.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

snail said:


> I wish we were allowed to check multiple options. There were no fewer than three choices that applied to me, either simultaneously, or separately according to the situation. I am hoping my next sexual encounter will be sweetly awkward, since all of my current fantasies are about a specific person. I know he kisses clumsily, and when he does, it warms my heart. I love that sooo much!
> 
> 
> *has always secretly wanted an awkward nerd*


Nope. Awkwardness isn't gonna get me an orgasm. It has to be someone who is sure of himself and his techniques. And none of that gentle, intense stuff.


----------



## Red Leaf (Jul 3, 2010)

I tend to go the dirrrrrrtay route with a side of sensual and intense.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Diversity without going into extremes or weird stuff.


----------



## SaraBell (Jun 3, 2010)

Awkward, but not too uncomfortable, and usually light and fun. It's kinda like an embarassing, silly game to me; I giggle throughout and shyly tease my partner.:blushed:


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Quick? No. I think it's a combination of explosive and intense. It's definitely not quick. I prefer to prolong the experience.


----------



## aevi23 (Jul 9, 2010)

hmmm the last party I was at didn't really get started until the girl wearing the black leather trenchcoat with nothing but lingerie underneath pulled out a riding crop... hehehe why dont you tell me :tongue:


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

A mixture of Dirty, detached and aggressive... or sensual and intense.

Depends on what the mood calls for and how much the other person can handle.:crazy:


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

My smelly dog raped me earlier...I would rather not talk about it. I feel used.


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

All of the above, except awkward and uncomfortable. I like the all-nighters as much as I like the quickie lube jobs


----------

